# Pipette dropper bottles



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/11/18)

Think thats what its called. Anyway am I missing something? Why would companies sell their juice in it. Maybe I dont know how to use it, but its more difficult/ time consuming to use it to refill and after the bottle gets below half it really starts being a struggle. I dont care how good they say the juice is, if I see it comes in that bottle I wont buy it


----------



## takatatak (3/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think thats what its called. Anyway am I missing something? Why would companies sell their juice in it. Maybe I dont know how to use it, but its more difficult/ time consuming to use it to refill and after the bottle gets below half it really starts being a struggle. I dont care how good they say the juice is, if I see it comes in that bottle I wont buy it
> View attachment 150434


Hey man, they say that e-liquid that's mixed/steeped and bottled in glass tastes better than the same juice bottled in plastic... The same way Coke from a glass bottle is better than Coke from a plastic bottle. Most consumers prefer plastic bottles for ease of use though & I share your frustration regarding the pipettes


----------



## Hooked (3/11/18)

I prefer the glass bottles as I can see how much juice is left.


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think thats what its called. Anyway am I missing something? Why would companies sell their juice in it. Maybe I dont know how to use it, but its more difficult/ time consuming to use it to refill and after the bottle gets below half it really starts being a struggle. I dont care how good they say the juice is, if I see it comes in that bottle I wont buy it
> View attachment 150434



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme - I hear you on the glass bottles with the dropper pipette caps. They are quite difficult and time consuming to use when filling a tank or a squonk bottle. However, they aren't too bad when it comes to dripping on RDAs - but yeah, when the juice gets low its difficult to suck it up.

As @takatatak says, there are many folk that believe its better to have juice in glass bottles. Some plastic bottles (I think the older ones, not the newer ones) can leech some of the plastic into the juice over time. Or let in air and your nicotine gets oxidised. This is what I have heard. I think this only comes into play when the juice is standing for a long time. That said, I have lots of old juice in plastic bottles and its fine for me.

I also prefer the plastic bottles with the simple dripper nozzle. For me those are the easiest to work with.


----------



## takatatak (3/11/18)

Hooked said:


> I prefer the glass bottles as I can see how much juice is left.


Some of the amber ones are pretty hard to see through though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

takatatak said:


> Hey man, they say that e-liquid that's mixed/steeped and bottled in glass tastes better than the same juice bottled in plastic... The same way Coke from a glass bottle is better than Coke from a plastic bottle. Most consumers prefer plastic bottles for ease of use though & I share your frustration regarding the pipettes



Welcome to the forum @takatatak 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-560#post-730800


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/11/18)

Ok I can understand the coke in glass or plastic bottle argument, not that I think it makes much of a difference, but we all have our little beleives/superstitioins. 
But for me its not worth the extra efford for a maybe better taste. Most people say a glass bottle coke taste beter than plastic, purely because the coke in the glass bottle gets cooler en stays cooler for longer out the fridge.
Anyway my first bottle of juice was in this 30ml glass and there is about 5-10 ml left that is difficult to get out except for basically pouring it out of bottle and making a mess


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I can understand the coke in glass or plastic bottle argument, not that I think it makes much of a difference, but we all have our little beleives/superstitioins.
> But for me its not worth the extra efford for a maybe better taste. Most people say a glass bottle coke taste beter than plastic, purely because the coke in the glass bottle gets cooler en stays cooler for longer out the fridge.
> Anyway my first bottle of juice was in this 30ml glass and there is about 5-10 ml left that is difficult to get out except for basically pouring it out of bottle and making a mess



What you can do is buy a normal plastic bottle with a normal nozzle and decant the juice into there.
I have done that a few times, especially with the last 10ml as you say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (3/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I can understand the coke in glass or plastic bottle argument, not that I think it makes much of a difference, but we all have our little beleives/superstitioins.
> But for me its not worth the extra efford for a maybe better taste. Most people say a glass bottle coke taste beter than plastic, purely because the coke in the glass bottle gets cooler en stays cooler for longer out the fridge.
> Anyway my first bottle of juice was in this 30ml glass and there is about 5-10 ml left that is difficult to get out except for basically pouring it out of bottle and making a mess


Plastic is semi-permeable and some e-liquid flavourings have a slightly solvent-like effect which causes the plastic to leach particles into the e-liquid. Most people vape they're juice finished before these things become a problem though.

I agree with @Silver about decanting it into another bottle for convenience though as those droppers are a pain in the butt to put it mildly...

When I eventually go down the DIY route then I plan on mixing/stepping in glass and then transferring to plastic for use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/18)

Glass is definitely easier from a mixing point of view as it doesn't retain flavours like plastic does. But there's no harm in mixing straight into plastic. I just find washing and rinsing glass to be easier. Plastic often needs a long soak in salty water.

For dispensing, I still choose the standard HDPE dropper. There are probably better nozzles for the fill holes in RTAs and RDTAs but I only drip and HDPE dropper nozzles are perfect for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (3/11/18)

Thanks for the tips @RichJB - I've read through your DIY Primer (which is really awesome btw) and just need to make up my mind on some recipes already... It's not the easiest of tasks and it takes a lot of reading as I find you have to go through loads of comments to get an idea of if the recipe is right for you... Things like the peppery note in TFA VBIC etc. etc. etc. It's information overload at the moment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/18)

Yeah, there is a lot to digest and you will make some mistakes along the way, we all did and still do. The main thing is to keep the mistakes and wasted purchases to a minimum. Unfortunately with something like pepper from TFA VBIC, there is no way to know in advance. You just have to buy a bottle and see how your palate reacts. If you don't get pepper, great. If you do, it's R25 you wasted. As long as you only buy a 10ml bottle and not a 100ml, you've kept the wastage to a minimum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

